# How many days before FET did you stop Buserelin...........?



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

We ve got FET on Tues and have been advised to have last buserelin inj on friday morning (yesterday) 

am still on proynova and started progesterone inj yesterday eve

am worried  there is still some time to go before transfer and may ovulate before tues   would be grateful if anyone could share their experiences that may give me any reasurrance or get me on the phone to the clinic  

thanks in advance

Love hopeful xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

ahhh thanks hon

millions of luck for your test date    

Love hopeful xx


----------

